# 507.9 Clearances for type I Hood



## retire09 (Dec 13, 2011)

507.9 requires an 18 clearance to combustibles from the hood.

The IMC Commentary goes on to require the 18" clearance from the cooking surface.

Does this mean all materials in all directions from the cooking surface within 18" must be non combustible?

No wood cabinet bases with counter tops within 18" of the range?


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 13, 2011)

From the 2006 IMC,  Section 507.9

*507.9 Clearances for Type I hood.*

A Type I hood shall be installed with a clearance to combustibles of not less than 18

inches (457 mm).

*Exception:* Clearance shall not be required from gypsum wallboard attached to

noncombustible structures provided that a smooth, cleanable, nonabsorbent and

noncombustible material is installed between the hood and the gypsum wallboard

over an area extending not less than 18 inches (457 mm) in all directions from

the hood.

.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 13, 2011)

A listed type 1 hood has a 3 inch stand-off built on top and in the back.  That 3 inches and sheet rock protect the stud walls & ceiling, in Oregon.  But Oregon has it's own changes to the IMC.


----------



## steveray (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say the cook top would be governed by the conditions of it's listing.......that's what I would look for....


----------



## klarenbeek (Dec 15, 2011)

The 18" clearance to combustibles required in IMC 507.9 is to the hood only.  Commentary is just that, commentary.  It is not the code.  I would say that the only requirements for the appliance would come from the manufacturer, unless you have something amended locally.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 15, 2011)

normally, in a commercial kitchen the counter adjacent would be stainless steel work space so that would not be an issue


----------



## fireguy (Dec 15, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I would say the cook top would be governed by the conditions of it's listing.......that's what I would look for....


Many of the appliance manufacturers use an adhesive, inked label that soon is  unreadable or torn off. As are the labels from Captive Aire and other hood suppliers.  Metal, embossed labels should be required.  Difficult to determine the clearances or even who made the appliance  if the label is obliterated


----------

